# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  VS-S2 series, medical and pharmaceutical robots, Denso Wave Inc., Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Denso Wave Inc.

----------


## Airicist

The new VS-050-S2. Specialised robot for the pharmaceutical and medical industries.

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Performance meets design at its highest beauty!
> The DENSO 6-axis New VS H2O2/UV Series offers a sleek and futuristic design that is suitable specifically for a cleanroom 
> environment. In addition, it is resistant to strong sterilization chemicals such as H2O2 spray and Ultra Violet light, it has 
> a sanitary design and it is easy to maintain. All while preserving DENSO’s fast, precise, compact and now highly resistant image.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DENSO robots handling drug storage

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> The ultimate retrieval and storage system "Mega Fixu" is introduced by our Finnish customer Newicon. 
> This incredible automated system is developed with a collaboration with professionals from pharmacies and hospital sectors to improve storage efficiency and to reduce manual handling processes.

----------


## Airicist

VS050S2, medical phamaceutical clean sanitized robot

Published on Mar 25, 2016




> VS050 satisfies clean and sanitized specs for medical robots, surgical robots and pharmaceutical robots. The cleaness is ISO class 5 not to contaminate the environment around the robot. The sanitization is H2O2 (upto 35 percents) and UV resistant. The robotic gripper at the end of the robot is suitable for medical and pharmaceutical uses.

----------


## Airicist

DENSO Robotics pharma robot

Published on Jul 25, 2017

----------

